# EF 24-70 2.8 II Build Quality



## flux capacitor (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have a question for all the Canon 24-70 2.8 II Lens Owners.
How satisfied are you with the build quality and how often is your Lens in repair?

I bought my 24-70 II directly on it's releaseday and since then it did a fine Job till one and a half year ago.
Since then I have to send the Lens to CPS nearly every Quarter.
The Lens get's a hard time finding the focus and there is a massive fall of from the sharpnes trough the edges of the images.

The Guys at CPS told me that it's a problem with the collars holding the Lenselements in place and there is not much I can do except to don't use a trolley (yes, I hate backpacks and bags) for transport since the vibration does harm to the collars and less traveling by plane and car for the same reason which is a kind of stupid since I have to get to the jobs somehow.

Has someone in this forum encountered the same problem and if so what is your solution?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2016)

The collars in the version one were a weak spot, they are much stronger in version II. Vibration and shock do take a toll on lenses, but the 24-70L II is pretty strong.

I'm suspecting that it is not being repaired correctly, or there is a issue causing the frequent failures that was not fixed. (If you have issues 4 times a year after it lasted a much longer time initially.) Is there a different repair shop you can use? If not, you might sell it after you get it repaired and purchase a new one. The Canon is built much better than the competition, so there is no better option.


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you for your answer.
I need to see if there is another CPS arround, here in Germany.
Buying a new Lens might work but it's a road I would like to avoid for now.

As for the Collars, I heard a rumor that they are actually weaker in the second version. Reason should be that weaker Collars were developed to make the second Version smaller and lighter, even though they may break more often. 
Can anyone confirm or further deny this one?


----------



## kaihp (Jun 13, 2016)

+1 to Mt Spokane's points.

I've had mine since October 2012, and I'm not seeing any problems.
However, I'm not a professional, so mine may get much less wear & tear than yours.


----------



## MrToes (Jun 13, 2016)

I have two and one was dropped from about five feet off the pavement a little over a year ago. As far as my non scientific testing could tell it is still perfectly centered and in 100% working condition. I am very happy to own L glass for this reason. It does have a permanent scar on the threads for the filter. Other than that this thing is a tank. Hopefully future lenses from Canon will be built like this! The second lens has taken several small tumbles but still works 100% perfect also!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 13, 2016)

I own three for my studios/wedding photography business... had them since late 2012 and have never seen an issue. Not a mechanical one or the front end lens coating issue often mentioned by a few. Mine get pretty hard abuse from me and my second shooters. They are work horses of the business. They get flown all over the California, Oregon, Washington, Hawai'i and Nevada. Either in bags or often in Pelican 1550 (usually dragged at break neck speeds through airports and gig locations). 

Sounds like your getting/got a bad one and/or crappy repair... I'd like to see the information you have about the weak collars compared to the version 1. Never heard that... ever.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 13, 2016)

I've had my 24-70 2.8 II since i started photography in 2014, so far the only times I've had any issues with it was when I slipped and dropped my 1DX and 24-70 mounted on ice and rock and broke both however the lens elements inside were perfectly fine and just needed to have the mount replaced, the second time I've had an issue was last week when I dropped it and had the 1DX weight fall on top of it and break the lens hood but again the lens was completely fine, I guess it's just luck to get a good copy of it!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 13, 2016)

I have only one, keep it in a padded lens case, always have the Lock engaged when not in use. Only using my gear moderately the past year, but it gets used the most, and from 2013-2015 I took it around many places.d

I think if we were to extrapolate from your experience, flux, we'd be seeing an avalanche of people reporting the hassle of sending in their lens at least once a year, so either your lens is flawed and can't be fixed properly (which should have been recognized by the repair service) or you are unaware of some stress or impact that is happening repeatedly.

And their is always the chance that the lens should be ok, but that you have been cursed with an incompetent tech many times. Remote, but...

Counting my lucky stars, because last week I had my 60D + ef 50mm 1.4 and my 5D3 + 24-70 II under a shirt. Grabbed the shirt and yanked the 60D onto our tile floor. Just saying lucky because it could just as easily been the 5D3. Nothing bad SEEMS to have happened--the body hit the floor on the side that has a RRS L-plate offering a little protection. (The L plate has a little gap between it and the body, and, being aluminum, MAY have flexed and absorbed some impact. But lens and 60D seem fine. So far.)


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

I have my 24-70 mk II for few years now, and there are no problems with it at all. Usually I do carry it in my backpack just wrapped in a hoodie. I also dropped it once from hip height on clay surface, but no damage was done.

Overall I think this is really solid lens and you probably just have bad copy or your repair was poorly done.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2016)

Have mine for a few years. Traveled from Virginia to Hong Kong, Japan, Vietnam, New Zealand, Washington State (by car to Vancouver BC., Oregon, California) and recently to Scotland. When flying, I used to put it in backpack, but lately hanging by the hip. When traveling in a car, just put it mounted in the back seat, strapped in.
So far, no adverse problem. Don't seem to have shifted focusing, either.
Hope you'll enjoy yours as much as I have.
-r


----------



## Refurb7 (Jun 13, 2016)

Version II is much, much, much better than version I. I have used version II a great deal for years now and it still works great. The only problem is the rubber on the zoom ring has come loose (from so much use!), but that is more of a cosmetic problem.

Version I used to go out of calibration periodically, once a year or so. It was so unpredictable that I stopped using it, having been disappointed a few times. As far as I can tell, Version II is better in EVERY way — build quality, image quality, ergonomics, etc. That it is smaller and lighter makes it even more remarkable, and a more of a pleasure to use.

I generally carry my lenses in a shoulder bag, not a wheeled bag. In the car, I put the bag on the seat, not on the floor, as I figure the seat has a little less vibration.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 13, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> Version II is much, much, much better than version I. I have used version II a great deal for years now and it still works great. The only problem is the rubber on the zoom ring has come loose (from so much use!), but that is more of a cosmetic problem.



I've had mine since 2013 and it is very well built. I do have the problem mentioned by Refurb. I want to contact Canon about it, since I spent $2,500 on it I expect the rubber to hold up. Thankfully I've never dropped it or had problems with the optics.


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> The only problem is the rubber on the zoom ring has come loose (from so much use!), but that is more of a cosmetic problem.


I totally forgot about this issue, but in my case the band was replaced for free in my local camera shop


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > Version II is much, much, much better than version I. I have used version II a great deal for years now and it still works great. The only problem is the rubber on the zoom ring has come loose (from so much use!), but that is more of a cosmetic problem.
> ...



Try to ask, I think this is known problem and it should be covered by warranty...


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 13, 2016)

I am not a professional. This lens is almost always on the camera. It has been jammed into a variety of camera bags. It has been at altitude (>15000 feet) and at sea level. It has been rained on (although I try to protect it with an umbrella or my coat). It has been in freezing temperatures and in the heat of the Arizona Desert. I try to protect it and I don't abuse it on purpose. I'd hate for it to get damaged but that is just where I have taken photos. 

So bottom line, I feel like this lens is well built and pretty tough. You may have a bad lens or just bad luck. Sorry to hear of your issues.


----------



## Refurb7 (Jun 13, 2016)

If you're curious to see how the lens is designed on the inside, check out this disassembly:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/a-peak-inside-the-canon-24-70-f2-8-mk-ii/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2016)

flux capacitor said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I need to see if there is another CPS arround, here in Germany.
> Buying a new Lens might work but it's a road I would like to avoid for now.
> 
> ...



You might take a look at the Lens Rentals Teardown. Roger commented on what he saw as much tougher collars in the MK II. I've seen no data about failures from him. 

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/a-peak-inside-the-canon-24-70-f2-8-mk-ii/

"The modularity of this disassembly is nice, obviously, for someone who has to do lens repairs. But the part I really liked seeing is on the central optical core. If you look below you can see the sliding helicoids with screws and nylon collars that hold the lens elements in place. The collars seem larger, heavier, and just tougher than the ones in the older version. Those collars were one of the things we saw wearing out on older copies and causing problems."


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2016)

I got the MkII as soon as it was announced. It's in daily use and still looks like new, and performs like new. I'm not especially careful with my equipment, they're tools to be used. Never needed repair or maintenance. Purchase one with complete confidence. Read the reviews. It's optically in the prime class, and it's as durable as you'd ever need.

-pw


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your input on this matter.
It really seems to be an issue with my particular Lens.
I'm going to keep an eye on it, and if it needs to be repaired again within the next three month I either try a different CPS Station and/or get a new Version of the 24-70.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 14, 2016)

flux capacitor said:


> Thank you all for your input on this matter.
> It really seems to be an issue with my particular Lens.
> I'm going to keep an eye on it, and if it needs to be repaired again within the next three month I either try a different CPS Station and/or get a new Version of the 24-70.



Adding my experience-

I got mine shortly after they came out, so paid full price (ouch!). Since then, I have been on many trips with it by air and car, using rolling bag and backpack. I have been in Death Valley (heat, dusty desert), Frozen environs, wet environs, etc. My Great Dane got hold of it and used it as a chew toy, with damage only to the focusing rubber ring. The lens still performs perfectly and I believe is my best L lens, and is the lens that is usually on my camera. Although it has never given me trouble, I will be sending it in to CPS in a few weeks to get a new ring and a "going over" prior to safari at end of August.

This has been such a great lens and performer, I would humbly suggest that you have a lemon. I would also suggest as a matter of fairness, if you sell this lens, disclose the problems you have had with it.

Sorry for your problems.

sek


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2016)

flux capacitor said:


> Thank you all for your input on this matter.
> It really seems to be an issue with my particular Lens.
> I'm going to keep an eye on it, and if it needs to be repaired again within the next three month I either try a different CPS Station and/or get a new Version of the 24-70.



The only repeating issue I've seen is users having issues with the coating peeling off the lens. This could be a defective coating, or due to the fact that the front element is set very shallow so some lens caps and filters actually rub on the front element.


----------



## RogerCicala (Jun 14, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The only repeating issue I've seen is users having issues with the coating peeling off the lens. This could be a defective coating, or due to the fact that the front element is set very shallow so some lens caps and filters actually rub on the front element.



That is the only issue we have seen also. Being a rental house we don't say much about scratches or coatings -- we don't know what might have happened to the lens. But we replace 24-70 f/2.8 II front glass more frequently than any other Canon lens.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 14, 2016)

RogerCicala said:


> That is the only issue we have seen also. Being a rental house we don't say much about scratches or coatings -- we don't know what might have happened to the lens. But we replace 24-70 f/2.8 II front glass more frequently than any other Canon lens.



I understand I am only one of a gazillon that want to ask you a gear related question, but since you're here, I grab the opportunity: have you had any issues with the 35LII? I am very curious due to the tear down of that lens. Answer is appreciated, but not expected. Thank you!


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> RogerCicala said:
> 
> 
> > That is the only issue we have seen also. Being a rental house we don't say much about scratches or coatings -- we don't know what might have happened to the lens. But we replace 24-70 f/2.8 II front glass more frequently than any other Canon lens.
> ...



+1


----------

